

ASK HN : What are useful Python resources for a non-beginner? - ocjo


======
intellectable
I would suggest following the work and talks of Raymond Hettinger @raymondh
Such as: Raymond Hettinger - Beyond PEP 8 -- Best practices for beautiful
intelligible code - PyCon 2015 [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wf-
BqAjZb8M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wf-BqAjZb8M)

------
Omie6541
Intermediate Python :
[http://book.pythontips.com/en/latest/index.html](http://book.pythontips.com/en/latest/index.html)

It will tell you about those nice things and tricks, conventions that you
should know/follow during some non-beginner project.

------
mjhea0
Check out Real Python: [https://realpython.com](https://realpython.com).

The second half of the second course and the third course cover intermediate
to advanced material.

(Note: I am the co-counder/author).

